# WinXp&Linux fragen



## GrünerHulk (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo erstmal ich bin neu hier und möchte mal alle begrüßen 


Also,dann mal zu den fragen


Ich habe vor Linux mal zu testen aus diesem Gründ möchte ich mein WINXP nicht löschen.
Hab vor mir eine dritte HD zu nehmen (1.HD WINXP 2.HD Daten)
und da Linux zu installieren.
Besitze schon ein Linux und zwar DebianLinux bin jetzt erstens mal verwirrt weil da, wenn ich auf setup geh (also ich hab mal unter WINxp geschaut ob das eh alles passt bevor ich mir da die mühe mache das zu install.) dann kommt da etwas dass nennt sich MICROSOFT ENCARTA SETUP jetzt will ich mal wissen ob das ein SCH... ist denn ich hier bekommen habe oder ob da alles mit rechten dingen zugeht.

Außerdem möchte ich gerne genau wissen wie ich das install. kann
ohne probleme zu haben mit meinem WIN und ohne das meine Daten verschwinden.

Ach ja was glaub ich eh klar ist aber ich sags trotzdem 
ich möchte nach der Install. von Linux hin und her switchen können zwischen Win und Linux

Danke im voraus 

MFG


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2008)

Also bei Debian sollte nicht Microsoft Encarta Setup kommen.

Da du mit Linux nicht vertraut bist würde ich dir Mandria empfehlen, oder Knoppix das du sogar ohne Installation direkt von CD testen kannst.
Die meisten Linuxdistros sollten erkennen dass du Windows XP hast, und in den Bootmanager Windows auch eintragen, so kannst du bei jedem Start wählen ob Windows oder Linux.


----------



## Sukrim (29. Mai 2008)

Was ich vielleicht empfehlen würde ist Wubi, damit kannst du Ubuntu einfach unter Windows installieren und den Windows Bootloader weiternutzen - du gefährdest auhc nicht deine Daten durch irgendwelche waghalsigen Formatierungsversuche etc.

Ansonsten vieleicht mal VMWare Server runterladen und einfach in ner VM ausprobieren.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo!





Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> .....Mandria.....


Mandriva (damit Google auch die passenden Ergebnisse liefert  ) 





Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> .....oder Knoppix das du sogar ohne Installation direkt von CD testen kannst.


Alternativ: Ubuntu (GNOME), Kubuntu (KDE), Xubuntu (Xfce) (basieren alle, genauso wie Knoppix, auf Debian).
So kannst Du Dir auch erstmal ein paar verschiedene Desktopsysteme ansehen, ohne gleich installieren zu müssen.

Wenn Du lieber gleich installieren willst, ist unbedingt eine Datensicherung zu machen.
Es haben schon genug Leute geheult weil ihre Daten futsch waren. 
Besonders aufpassen musst Du bei den Laufwerksbezeichnungen, diese sind nicht mit denen von Windows vergleichbar.

Gleich direkt mit Debian einzusteigen ist Hardcore..... hier wird nicht mit ein paar Mausklicks auf einer grafischen Oberfläche installiert. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Mai 2008)

Knoppix ist grundsätzlich eine LiveCD und einfach nicht dafür gedacht installiert und auf dem PC fest benutzt zu werden ...

Und Wubi empfinde ich persönlich als sehr unsaubere Lösung, da dort ein Container im NTFS-Dateisystem erstellt wird. Dadurch können unerwartete Probleme und Instabilitäten entstehen.

Die sauberste Variante ist denke ich wirklich noch sich eine aktuelle Version von der offiziellen Seite der Distribution zu holen, die LiveCD zu probieren und dann das am besten gefallende zu nehmen.


----------



## GrünerHulk (29. Mai 2008)

hy

danke mal für die vielen antworten 

also ich werde mir einfach mal Knoppix besorgen 
wenn ich das jetzt richtig rausgehört habe ist das ein betriebssystem auf ner CD ohne zu installieren......ich denke sowas hatte ich schon mal in den Händen kann mich jedoch nur noch wage daran erinnern....

Im Grunde genommen sind doch alle Linux gleich oder ?
Unterscheiden sich nur vom oberflächen design und das ein oder andere besitzt mehr Programme tools etc.
Was für ein Linux system benutzt IHR denn so zurzeit und von welchem würdet ihr abraten?
Würde nämlich gerne ganz auf Linux umsteigen wenn es mir zusagt da Windows mich schon langsam ankotzt!

Was mich noch interesieren würde wie siehts eigentlich mit Programmen,Treibern und spielen bei Linux aus?
Da müsste ich mir wenn ich auf Linux umsteige alles neu organisieren da ich das ganze Zeug von WinXP nicht mehr verwenden kann ist das richtig?

MFG


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Mai 2008)

Nicht so ganz ... also erstmal: So ziehmlich jede Distribution bietet eine LiveCD ... von daher würde ich dir raten dir Knoppix zu sparen und gleich mit einer Distribution anzufangen die auch zu mehr als einer LiveCD taugt. Ich selbst habe gute Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu gemacht. Suse Linux mag ich aus persönlichen Gründen nicht also spricht für dich eigentlich nichts dagegen es zu benutzen. Als größere Alternativen zu Ubuntu, die für Anfänger geeignet sind wären wohl Mandriva, Fedora und Linspire zu nennen. Allerdings habe ich diese noch nicht getestet und kann demnach nichts über ihre Quallität sagen.

Alle Linux-*Distributionen* verwenden den gleichen Kernel. Von daher bauen sie alle auf der gleichen Grundlage auf. Die weiteren verwendeten Techniken, Programme und Lösungen sind allerdings von Distribution zu Distribution sehr verschieden. Die meisten Distributionen verwenden ein Paketmanagement mit dem alle Programme ohne Schwierigkeiten installiert, deinstalliert und geupdatet werden können. Die Programme werden dabei von zentralen Repos bezogen wodurch die Integrität der Software mehr oder weniger sicher gestellt ist (Vertrauen in den 'Besitzer' des Repos ist alles  ). Software für die es keine Pakete in den Repos gibt kann selbst kompiliert werden und selbst das ist nicht schwer.

Ein anderer Ansatz nutzt etwa Gentoo (nutze ich im Moment  ). Es  hat zwar mit Portage auch eine Art Paketmanagement doch das sagt dem Tool emerge nur, wo es den Quellcode findet und welche Abhängigkeiten es erfüllen muss (Software, die vom Programm benötigt wird um zu funktionieren). So gewinnt Gentoo durch das selbst kompilieren von Paketen einen relativ großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber anderen Distributionen, da deren Quellcode u.a. nicht speziell auf die verwendete CPU-Architektur angepasst werden kann. Die meisten 'normalen' Distributionen sind für i386 oder i486 kompiliert um eine möglichst hohe Bandbreite an Systemen abzudecken. Allerdings können so bestimmte Erweiterungen neuerer CPUs nicht genutzt werden.

Doch genug davon. Für den Anfang würde ich von Gentoo die Finger lassen und mich einer andere Distribution widmen.

Desweiteren besteht ein großer Unterschied der verschiedenen Distributionen in der verwendeten Desktopumgebung ... davon gibt es praktisch hunderte, die alle ihre eigenen Softwarepakete etc. haben. Die bekanntesten dürften Gnome, KDE und XFCE sein. Welches du nutzt bleibt dir überlassen. Je nach Geschmack.

Spiele für Linux findest du u.a. hier: holarse-linuxgaming.de

Desweiteren möchte ich auf Wine hinweisen.

Und was meinst du mit 'Zeug von XP'? Deine Daten? Linux verfügt mit ntfs-3g über einen stabilen Treiber für NTFS der sowohl Lesen als auch Schreiben kann. Allerdings werden dabei die Dateirechte des Systems missachtet.
Außerdem kannst du mit einem Partitionseditor wie gparted deine NTFS-Partition verkleinern um daneben eine neue Partition mit Ext3 o.ä. zu erstellen in die du dein Linux installieren kannst.


----------



## GrünerHulk (31. Mai 2008)

Tag 


Das nenne ich mal ne Antwort 

Nun ich bin gerade dabei Mandriva2008 zu saugen (hoffe das darf man hier schreiben)
sobald es fertig ist was noch dauert da es 4GB hat werde ich es einfach mal installieren und sehen ob ich damit zurecht komme wird halt eine extreme umstellung!

Mit zeugs von WINXP meine ich meine diversen programme die ich besitze wie z.b Emule,FL Studio (musik Software),VLC.Alcohol.Photoshop,meine ganzen spiele(NFS,GTA, usw.),Pinacle PCTV,Nero,Native Traktor DJ,Treiber usw usw.

kann man solche programme unter Linux verwenden?
oder mal anders gefragt kann ich etwas zerstören (linux mässig) wenn ich einfach ein programm installiere von dem ich nicht weiß ob es Linux kompatibl ist?


MFG


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube du dürftest massive Probleme haben ein Windows-Programm nativ unter Linux zu installieren einfach weil es nicht in der Lage ist Exe-Dateien auszuführen 

Dann solltest du dir darüber klar werden, dass viele Software wie etwa Firefox von Linux-Systemen kommt und deswegen auch dort läuft. VLC gibt es z.B. auch für Linux.
Programme wie Photoshop und diverse Spiele laufen in Wine (www.winehq.com).

Ich weiß nicht in welchem Umfang du Photoshop nutzt aber evtl. wäre Gimp eine Alternative für dich auch wenn man sich an die Oberfläche gewöhnen muss.


----------



## Matze (31. Mai 2008)

GrünerHulk hat gesagt.:


> Nun ich bin gerade dabei Mandriva2008 zu saugen (hoffe das darf man hier schreiben)



Da man Mandriva legal downloaden kann darf man das hier auch schreiben ^^



GrünerHulk hat gesagt.:


> kann man solche programme unter Linux verwenden?



Es gibt eine Möglichkeit Windows Programme auf Linux laufen zu lassen und die nennt sich Wine (jetzt zerfetzt meine Aussage bitte nicht völlig liebe Linux Profis), allerdings darfst du dich nicht 100% darauf verlassen, dass das geht.
Ansonsten gibt es meist ein kostenloses und auf Linux funktionierendes vergleichbares Programm.

Edit: Ups, da war unser Raubkopierer wohl schneller mit schreiben fertig als ich ...


----------



## GrünerHulk (2. Juni 2008)

Hy an alle

SO der große Tag ist gekommen und ich war fertig mit Linux saugen!
Also gleich mal auf CD geburnt und versucht zu installieren nach ein paar anfänglichen schwierigkeiten war es dann endlich so weit und ich konnte install.

hat alles geklappt bis ich zu der stelle kam (gleich nachdem man einen Benutzer anlegt) wo man alles mögliche konfigurieren kann
es war auch eigentlich alles konfiguriert bis auf die Graka bzw. Monitor und Netzwerkverbinung (ich wusste das es nicht konfiguriert war weils daneben in roter schrift stand ;-) )

Mein problem ist das wenn ich auf Monitor geh und etwas auswähle weils mit Plug&play nicht geht ist es egal was ich auswähle es funkt. nicht denn wenn ich dann auf TEST
geh hängt sich alles auf und ich sehe nur noch eine hälfte
des bildschirms schwarz und die andere hälfte in bunten dünnen streifen 
selbst wenn ich den TEST nicht mache und einfach bestätige dann alles absegne hängt er sich beim System start auf und macht das selbe Bild

Ich nehme mal an ich muss da Treiber für Graka und Bildschirm install. 
Wenn das so ist dann sagt mir bitte wie wann wo ich das install. kann

Wenn ich das nicht machen muss dann erklärt mir bitte was ich sonst tun muss 
danke im voraus

sry für den langen Text

MFG

HULK


----------



## GrünerHulk (4. Juni 2008)

kann mir bitte jemand mitteilen wie ich einen NVIDIA treiber von einer CD in der console installieren kann (benutze Linux Mandriva)

danke


----------

